# New car Do's and Don'ts



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Peeps,

Picking up the new motor in November and was wondering how to go about cleaning it.

No I was thinking give it a quick clay bar and just wash it down with car shampoo.

Do I apply a wax after, or will this be needed on a new motor ?

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you are claying it, it will probably require a polish & definitely waxing.
Hoggy.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

excellent, thanks. wasn't 100% sure. Polish and a wax it is then, gonna brave the freezing cold for 3 hours 

ta

Migzy


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

I would suggest a sealant as we are heading into winter, most waxes if not all won't be able to withstand the winter motoring, plus a sealant will take significantly less time to apply, I really like Gtechniq C2V3 spray on, wipe off. Cleaning a car in the cold is horrible but more essential than summer cleaning, a good base layer makes it much more bearable : )


----------



## azbaz125 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would look a some YouTube videos on how to wash it properly first before you swirl the nice paintwork up forensic detailing is a good channel imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Although my car looked very good when I collected it, I clayed it and couldn't believe the muck/residue that was removed. Guess it's left behind from all the protective wrap.

Used a couple of coats of HD wax after that and very pleased with the results.


----------

